# 29.5x9x14



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

do they make this size? went on highlifter but didnt see them. i swear i saw someone on here with this size tire. am i wrong? i have 27s mudlite xtr on ss212 14" rims and want the 29.5 outlaws or 30" backs. thanks guys


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nope, Not an outlaw. They wont make one.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

have to go with the backs or 31" laws.


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks guys. boy they were fast reponses. i think the 31s will rub. i only have a 2in lift. may just sell my rims and tires and buy some used 29.5 on 12s.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

30" backs, 31" laws, or the 29.5 terminators... Either will fit 14" wheels

the 29.5 outlaw is only for 12" wheels


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

The 31's will only rub up front at full turn

you should be fine in the rear with them.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

30x14 inch Backs are Good tires...they also make a 30x12 as well.


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

i think thats what i will get(30x9x14backs) if i dont sell my rims and tires to get the 29.5 laws and 12s. hey drillers do the 31laws rub the frame or plastics?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

wait for another few weeks the 29.5 x14 terminators will be out


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah get the backs or wait for the terminators...


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

on superatv.com it said 10-15-10 they came out. the 29,5x9x14


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

well, then what are you waiting for? :bigok: call Twisted Customs


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

it takes awhile for me to change my mind. i want laws or backs but for the last 10min. i ve been staring at the terminators and im starting to like. so many decisions.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

keith said:


> i think thats what i will get(30x9x14backs) if i dont sell my rims and tires to get the 29.5 laws and 12s. hey drillers do the 31laws rub the frame or plastics?


 THEY WILL RUB THE FRONT PLASTIC UNDER THE BUMPER COVER (WHAT EVER YOU WANNA CALL THAT PART) LOL
ONLY AT FULL TURN THOUGH. NEVER HAD AN ISSUE WITH THEM RUBBING ANYWHERE ELSE. IF YOU DO ALOT OF JUMPS AND SUCH, YOU WOULD PROBABLY WANNA CHECK INTO SOME HIGH CAPACITY SPRINGS AS WELL. 

YEP, I THOUGHT THE 29.5 TERMINATORS WERE SUPPOSED TO BE RELEASED ALREADY... CALL TWISTED AND LET US KNOW...:rockn:


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

thanx drillers will call them tomorrow


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

called superatv today and the 29.5x14 terms are finished but they sold out of them already. the next shipment they get will be in the begining of nov. well i have a couple of weeks to decide.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

31's FTW!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

As steve has said, if HL would just start making the 29.5 in a 14R they would sell like HOTCAKES.


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> As steve has said, if HL would just start making the 29.5 in a 14R they would sell like HOTCAKES.


:agreed: i would be one of there first customers.


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

talked to mark from twisted and he will have them by friday. $160 a piece. decisions decisions


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd like to get some terminators myself.


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

hey eight i ll buy your backs off you so you can buy those awesome terms lol


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL, I'd sure sell them to ya if you were closer.


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

oh well i tried lol


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

keith what do you have in that awesome chevelle.


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

bout $20k lol. really to much to list but its a 355 sbc eagle crank scat rods ross pistons dart heads 3k stall with a 355 rear. runs 12.0s on street tires. 4wheel disc brakes


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Are they ever going to come out with these or they always going to b3 12s


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

29.5 terminators are on the market homie


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

they only come in a 14 rim tho right? this sucks cuz i need 2 new 29.5x12 laws on the back but i wouldnt mine changing all 4 but i dont wana buy rims right now


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I mean the 29.5 outlaw I figured they would have come out with one by now for the 14 inch rim


----------

